# Afordable Alternatives to Sketchup?



## KirkHutcherson (Jan 19, 2013)

I have been seeing a lot of references to Sketchup and I have looked into it. I think it would be helpful but the price tag ($495 + $95) is a lot for a piece of software that I would use as a hobby. I haven't spent that much on any of my tools as I buy mostly used or hobby quality tools.

Anyway, I was wondering if there were any more affordable alternatives to Sketchup Pro. I saw where Google had a Sketchup Free but my internet security blocked it.

Thanks,
kirk


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Find out what you have to do to get Sketchup Free version. If you're at a work network, discuss matters with whoever runs and controls your network. If you are in a home network and can't figure out on your own how to "defeat" the Internet Security, post back details of what it happening, including what program is blocking this action and what exact error messages you're getting when you try to download.

Good Luck!

Herb


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

SketchUp Make is still free and you should be able to do anything you would want as a hobbyist with that version. With the release of SketchUp 2013 the first 8 hours of the free version (SketchUp Make) is actually a trial of the paid version, and the EULA refers to the paid version.

Hard to beat free.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

BTW, Google sold Sketchup and no longer provides the program. The current free version is called Sketchup Make and can be downloaded from here.

Herb


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Listen to Bob, after all, he wrote the book Woodworkers Guide to Sketchup 7

Herb


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been using Excel on Macs or PCs for a long while to do very quick drawings of front, left/right and top views of pieces I want to build. (Note: no 3D available!) I use this method for working out details and proportions that I may not be able to easily visualize in my head.

How to do drawing on Excel:

1. Open up a new worksheet.
2. Highlight all columns (click the upper left column/row cell)
3. Resize one of the columns by dragging your cursor over a column's top cell margin - enough so that all the worksheet cells look square (I use a value of .22 inches)
4. Then just use lines/borders, colours and 'insert > shape' to make drawings. I manually calculate each square to be either 1" or .5" or .25" (depending on how detailed I want my drawing to be). Also reset your screen view size to 50% to 25%.
5. Excel is great in that you can save multiple renditions of your drawing under different tabs, or simple copy/paste in to other worksheets. Inserting and moving notes around is a snap with 'insert > text box'

Example - see below basic workbench drawing using Excel.


----------



## KirkHutcherson (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the tips!

My internet security was stopping me from going to a site that had it saying that it was an unsafe site. I could have moved forward but decided not to.

I can try to find Sketchup Make on a safe site. Thanks for the link. I'll have to try it from my PC or laptop.

I never considered user excel. That is brilliant!


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, this is an alternative, low cost can not crash or add a bunch of crap on your computer like the free sketchup did to mine.
Getting around to doing a work bench myself, such a simple item, does not need to be computed.
I found for myself drawing many things up, aids me in actual operations of construction.
A side benefit of vastly improving lay out skills on work pieces!


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm with unbob for simplicity. I remember drafting in ink for a 6 month stint - had to stay pretty focused.


----------



## WillAdams (Dec 8, 2012)

Before committing to Sketchup Make read the license-not really free.


----------



## Kroden (Apr 23, 2012)

I keep meaning to install some 3D modeling software and apply them to woodworking but I haven't gotten around to it yet. I personally don't like Sketchup because I've used real CAD/3D modeling systems in the past and I like the process that those allow me to use.

I like to start with blocks and removing material, as opposed to trying to build up complex curves/shapes. To do that in Sketchup I'd need the pro version and I don't feel it's worth the price they're asking.

I intend to try Blender first, but after a quick search I'm also seeing something called Hexagon which might be promising.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

You can get VISIO Standard for $100 last time I looked. You have to make your own iso views, but orthogonal views are simple as pie. I use VISIO Professional and save sheets as .dxf files. I've made tools that way. A .dxf can be translated into MasterCam and the part directly machined. Of course, the Professional version is $1k, which is likely more than you want to spend.


----------



## KirkHutcherson (Jan 19, 2013)

Some great ideas and suggestions! Thank you all SO much!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Sketchup Make 2013

www.sketchup.com/download/all

Second one on the list


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Agree 100% with unbob! Some of this stuff that people think they need, to do Simple Projects is WAY out of hand.

I've done Dozens of my own Projects with a Pad & Pencil. Most of them aren't even a Sketch just basic notes and take it from there.

Perhaps it's My Degree in Architecture that I got MANY YEARS ago using the same type of equipment shown in unbob's picture. NO Electronic Aids. It was Your BRAIN that did all the Calculating. You were also Graded on the Quality of your Hand Written Drawing Notes.

You also used up a lot of erasers …LOL…

Yea! I know "We've Progressed a lot from there." Have we really? Been to a Mall Lately and watched all The Zombies walking around with their Newest Electronic Gizmos?

*No offence intended Folks. We where all brought up in our own Different Environments.*


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd hardly call craftsmen that produce extremely accurate 3D models of high quality reproducible, plans of projects that can be shared with another on the other side of the earth in 2 minutes…zombies.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Magnum did you know that in London U.K. they wrapped the lamp post with padding for those idiots texting and walking at the same time?










*Things are really better?*

FREE3D CAD modeling, Creo Elements Direct download site is what I use and have for over 10 years and before that used the full version (when I was still employed) which I could not afford by any means. I use the resources listed below to get hardware/fixture/parts for my modeling.

"A resource and more software from GrabCad": http://grabcad.com/
Another resource is 3D Central

Many companies, i.e. Moen, Tslots, 80/20, Accuride, and *many* other provide CAD models in various formats.

If you need more assistance please PM me or post it here!


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

My two tables, this stuff is out there dirt cheap, even free. The first one is my main table with a second detailer arm on the right.

Magnum said,
"Agree 100% with unbob! Some of this stuff that people think they need, to do Simple Projects is WAY out of hand.

I've done Dozens of my own Projects with a Pad & Pencil. Most of them aren't even a Sketch just basic notes and take it from there"

Perhaps back in the day we were trained to see 3D from 2D drawings. Maybe it was simpler times, only 3 black and white channels on TV ect., one had to use their imagination. Now its info overload coming from the outside drowning what should be inside.
CAD systems are pretty cool, thinking of very complicated gear trains, motion, and turbine blade profiles for example.
I have a really good hardwood shop local to me. I see a nice piece of wood, I see instantly in my mind what I can make out of it in 3D.
The hand drawing is a great aid to me for the machine/hand sequence of operations, to get what my mind had seen in that piece of wood leaning on the wall. Somehow, I am not getting that using the computer programs.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Second table, somehow couldn't get it in the above post.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I drew for years…. I've been trying to GIVE away one of these, reimburse my shipping:










Don't want to use Sketchup? Take my board…. ;^) PM me…

What I love about Sketchup is how I can get so much done anywhere, whenever I want. Out on the deck or in bed, traveling, in between flights, in hotels, on airplanes or trains… nothing extra to carry.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I do what redSLED does and use Excel, but not to the detail his example above does.

Hey redSLED, are all of those details merely cells shaded in or do you use a drawing tool for some things?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I started using CAD programs back when GE released the Calma system (circa 1974) which was basically a 2D drafting program and merely replaced all of the drafting table tools. I followed the CAD migration into the 3D world and spent a great deal of time designing the electronics, packaging for the electronics, and later test systems in my 40+ years in industry. The printed circuit layout CAD additions have greatly increased development speed and reduced errors/patches that were required especially on multi layer circuits. CAD programs can also enforce company and industry "rules" pertaining to automated assembly. Automation has greatly advanced due to the simulation capabilities of some CAD applications. Corporation are spread around the globe and some CAD programs allow collaboration across these boundaries. GrabCAD, which is free, allows collaboration between individuals such as wood workers.

The availability of CAD models from many manufactures makes adding a hinge, knob, or drawer slide easier and in some cases even allows simulation of the action. My Creo CAD lets me see clash and clearances not only in my woodworking projects but also in my other endeavors. Exploded assembly drawings, detailed views, section views are all very helpful in all phases of the project.

The main reason I stay with CAD program is that it takes up less space. I still have all my old drafting tools (T square, triangles, protractor, erasers, eraser shield, and pencils) but they just take up too much room to utilize for projects. CAD programs also make storage of project plans much easier.

That's my 2¢+ on why I use CAD but, *to each his own and that the way it should be*!


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

There are so many things you can do in sketch up, or other drawing programs, that will out do any hand drawing.
This is a little off from the topic but, with a drawing program, I can draw whatever I am going to build in 3d. Once it is drawn I can reproduce different angles and views within seconds, I can make modifications within seconds, I can view the project with different kinds of woods. So So So much more but this isn't the topic for it.

I'm just saying to the oldies that want to hand draw, 
knock yourself out. 
I'll use SketchUp any day.

BTW, I took 3 years of drafting in high school, been there and spent many hours at the table, I can't say it was a total waste of time, but if I was smarter, I would have spent those years using autocad or some other program instead. Hand drawing is for dinosaurs, lol
no offense to anyone.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*I'm just saying to the oldies that want to hand draw, knock yourself out. I'll use SketchUp any day.*

I hear ya'! I learned to fly with rotary slide rules, weight and balance charts, paper charts, pencils, and scale rule plotters…

Nothing like an iPad based electronic flight book with georeferenced charts, GPS, and an iPhone app for weight and balance, duration, and flight planning!

The real deal is when things don't go as planned. Nothing beats a computer when looking at multiple "what-if's"...

That's what I love about Sketchup! I can do many iterations of the same design with extreme ease, without disturbing the previous version. Sketchup is to drawing what Excel and Lotus 1-2-3 were to budgeting.

Not to mention, Sketchup has such a following in woodworking, that customizing an existing design, such as might be in a magazine or on the web, is a no-brainer…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Having developed computer software for the past 30 years, I fully understand and appreciate the amazing options now available.

Having developed computer software for the past 30 years, I will never invite such technology very far into the hobby that I use to relax and maybe make some nice stuff.

Ya hear him howlin' around your kitchen door
Ya better not let him in

It all comes down to personal choices.


----------



## Dutchmn (Jul 12, 2013)

New guy here, but if all you want to do is a 2D drawings give Inkscape a try. It's free and there are a lot of tutorials on youtube to get you up and running.
I use it to give me a basic idea of what I'm trying to design before I model it in sketchup.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey RockyTopScott, yes my drawings in Excel are 99% done with cell border lines and/or colours filled in - super easy and quick. Only if I want circles or diagonals do I insert shapes and resize/move them around. The copying and pasting when making changes to your drawing makes using Excel faster than you think.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*redSled* that is a very unique application of Excel.

I say that because I wrote Excel application for a number of years, spread sheet automation with macro and visual basic, but this is the first time I have seen this application of Excel and well thought out.
I gather that you have not used any visual basic for any of your sketching.

The only issue I can see is that Excel is a memory hog, probably more than any free CAD program and now Excel is part of the MS Office subscription program.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I started drafting with a machine then Autocad 2D, eventually 3D; it was so fast compared to a drafting machine. That's been years ago though and I've probably forgotten completely. I've used CorelDraw for a few 2D drawings and it works but isn't designed with drafting in mind and is missing important functions like array and relative coordinates. Recently started messing with Sketchup and find it a little frustrating as I also tend to subtract draw as someone above mentioned. I don't think it has an array function either nor relative coordinates.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

I know I'm supposed to be in the computer generation but usually I prefer to just use a pencil and graph paper for my ideas since I usually throw half my measurements in the burn pile anyways. I have tried the free version of sketchup and was not impressed rhino 3d or solidworks are much better programs. see if you can find an older or student version of either one or use autocad.


----------



## Ozwald (Sep 17, 2013)

I too am a graph paper & pencil guy. I treat it like any other hand tool skill in the shop - if you don't use it you lose it. Nothing fancy, just a pencil, graph paper, ruler & a scratch pad on my computer desk. Occasionally I'll use the calculator on the PC but that's about it. I think of it like cutting dovetails, if you want to do them with a router, power saw or hand saw, it doesn't really matter, it's just the method you like to use.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I used the drafting machine for 10 years then we went to a computer system. The problem with computers is about the time you get proficient with the program they update it. The older you get the slower you update. I like the idea that a #2 pencil is still a #2 pencil and a pink pearl eraser still works the same.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

that is an issue as well I only have a very basic idea of how to use rhino which i do need to learn how to use it properly. I have seen amazing results from it when somebody knows what they are doing like full 3d renderings


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful buildings and architecturally astounding feats have been achieved throughout history by beginning with ideas and 2D drawings. In this regard, one does not really need to produce a 3D rendering to create fantastic furniture or practical projects for one's self. Selling your product or expertise to a customer however, is a completely different undertaking. Just another point of view.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

I use punch products, ViaCad thru Shark, the higher end of the programs are beta but they work for awhile, lol. By using the cad, at which I admit I am not real proficient, it helps me to explore my thoughts and visualize them with geometry, grain direction, and a logical order and relationship. The drafting board would likely do much of the same but can it loft iso and trimetric views from the 2d drawings? I additionally find that I can create a rectangular piece and subtract a router profile and my cad use sort of mimics my shop work procedure.
There is no definitive answer as every bodies brain is wired just a bit different. I have tried sketchup numerous times partly because of the number of people who use it and share plans, but I can not wrap my feeble brains around it.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

@ redsled that is mainly why i want to learn to use rhino so i can have a more professional look for customers. that being said I still use graph paper when working with customers in person so we can both be on the same page and I can more easily show them why I have to do one thing or another


----------



## WillAdams (Dec 8, 2012)

This is more for electronics enclosures, but looks interesting: http://www.designspark.com/eng/page/mechanical


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*WillAdams* that really looks good. When I get my PC back I am going to try that!

An electronic box or a wooden box, what's the difference? As long as iges files can be imported for vendor hardware of components. I did not look as to what available files formats can be imported or exported.

The only thing that bothers me are the video requirements for Direct3D as opposed to openGL as the former is not platform independent!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I started out with pen and ink; then pencil for 45 years. When I had to learn Autocad, my world opened up tremendously. I can attain precision, impossible with hand drafting. There will come a time when you will not be steady enough to draw by hand. I have reached that point. I am so shakey, I can't even sign my name well. Autocad has saved my life. It is an expensive program, so I'm not suggesting you get it, but there are other inexpensive and free CAD programs out there. I feel CAD is an indispensible tool these days, along with cell phones and a few other modern conveniences. As they say; "Been there, done that".


----------



## Dauphin (Oct 19, 2013)

Unbob,

I started out on a drafting board many years ago back when drafting was a skilled artform. I always had a trusty elctric eraser…..just in case I ever made a mistake!


----------



## Dauphin (Oct 19, 2013)

Actually just a thought but you can get student versions of AutoCAD or AutoCAD LT these days pretty cheap.


----------



## KirkHutcherson (Jan 19, 2013)

I took a drafting class as an elective in Junior High. LOVED it! I don't have a drafting table or the other drafting tools but I DO have a computer.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Actually there are so many FREE CAD and pseudo CAD programs available I don't see any real reason to buy any. The nice thing about free, other than being free, is that you can switch without *"buyers remorse"*! The learning curve for most of these is not that steep and many include free tutorials.

Here are some examples and some I use on my PC, currently out of commission

Creo Elements Direct Express from PTC, my most used application
Sketchup from Trimble Buildings, used for architectural/remodeling 
DesignSpark from RS Components, as soon as I get my PC back
An old purchased one, totally worthless that just takes up hard drive space

And 3D models from many vendors and at least 4 open sources …. all for FREE! Two of my favorites are:


3D Central
GrabCAD


----------

